# 5 babies need a home in Chicago, Illinois. (4 boys, 1 girl)



## PirateHuntress (May 2, 2008)

I'm doing this kind of early, so maybe I can get someone to buy. They are now 4 days old. They're most likely going to be hooded or capped, based on their color now. *They're for pets only! I don't want any of my babies being fed to snakes!*

Edit: They're now 7 days old. Here's what they look like.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: 5 babies need a home in Chicago, Illinois. (4 boys, 1 gi*

Where are you located in Chicago? My best friend has been thinking of getting rats for a while, so I might pass this along to her. We're in west suburbs.


----------



## PirateHuntress (May 2, 2008)

*Re: 5 babies need a home in Chicago, Illinois. (4 boys, 1 gi*

Did your friend get rats yet? Sorry for the late reply. I thought someone was interested, but she hasn't emailed me in a long time. Anyway, 4 boys are available. They're 5 1/2 weeks old. Here's their pictures

"J" marking















"T" marking








"L" marking








Headspot marking


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

*Re: 5 babies need a home in Chicago, Illinois. (4 boys, 1 gi*

aw, is there anyway they could make it to cincinnati?


----------

